

The number one variable for Eurozone sovereign risk? - ciudilo
http://www.economist.com/blogs/freeexchange/2011/02/sovereign_debt

======
SamReidHughes
Well that's a worthless graph. The arbitrary choice to make the curve concave,
the fact that you could dramatically reshape the trend line by moving a single
point... You can draw a nearly flat line from Belgium to Italy, a vertical
line from Austria to Ireland.

